# Boykin or GSP or ???



## sredd (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm looking to add another dog to the herd. I currently have 2 labs and a Walker hound. I'm looking for an all around retriever (upland and waterfowl). I want something that's going to be good with a family (still a couple years out but need to plan ahead) but also preform well in the field. I've been looking at Boykins and German Shorthaired Pointers but haven't made up my mind completely. I've read alot of things about pros and cons to each but want to hear it straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## Esylivin (Feb 21, 2012)

Your upland, looking for a pointing or flushing dog?  waterfowl, the Boykin wins out. Never been around many GSP, so really can't speak for them.  I'm a little biased towards Boykins.  Couldn't ask for a better all around dog, but I do own the best one in the world.  I know that there are some Boykins out there that don't measure up, but I haven't seen em.  I think you need to decide what you really want and go for it.  I love the Boykin and will never be without one.


----------



## sredd (Feb 21, 2012)

I guess I was a little misleading with the upland part. I don't have anywhere to hunt quail or phesant so don't really have a need for pointing or flushings. I'm more looking for a dog to retrieving my doves after I shoot them. I also shoot geese while hunting waterfowl. Are Boykins big enough to bring a goose back?


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 22, 2012)

Boykins will burn up a dove field, if your Boykin can't retrieve the goose you got two labs that won't have any trouble.


----------



## maker4life (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't think you want a shorthair . You may want to look into an English Cocker .


----------



## Esylivin (Feb 22, 2012)

No Problem


----------



## Stealthdiver (Feb 22, 2012)

I wouldn't trade my GSP for anything. They are so smart and learn anything you want them to do. They probably need more exercise than most dogs, keep that in mind. Mine runs hard every day to keep the edge off. Sleeps in the bed like a baby though. Friendly to everyone. Never tires out. Loves warm water but labs and Boykins would be better duck dogs.


----------



## John F Hughes (Feb 23, 2012)

Eng Cocker...got some due...all colors....


----------



## sredd (Feb 23, 2012)

I wish my labs would hunt. I didn't get my yellow male until he was 5 years old and my black female had a rough life her first year with rattlesnakes and cars so she has too many health problems to hunt.

My next question is does anybody know of any breeders within a reasonable driving distance from Athens? And what's a reasonable price for both Boykins and GSPs registered with a decent blood line?


----------



## Bruz (Feb 23, 2012)

Just picked up my 2 Boykins on Monday....Grandson and Grandaughter of Chief x Delta.....they are opposites but in a great way...One is PURE ENERGY and the other is the THINKER.....They are already doing some very cools stuff for 9 week old Pups....Very...Very...Smart Pups.....I studied breeds for over a year and don't think you could go wrong with a well bred LBD for your stated purposes.  

My $.02

Bruz


----------



## wilber85 (Feb 23, 2012)

I would go with a Boykin.  I am a GSP man myself but using a GSP strictly as a retriever would be torture for them.  GSP's like to RUN and just running out for a retrieve wouldnt even get them warmed up!  Their nose is too good and they have too much energy to just sit and retrieve.  A more mild mannered dog might be a better fit.


----------



## wilber85 (Feb 23, 2012)

sredd said:


> I wish my labs would hunt. I didn't get my yellow male until he was 5 years old and my black female had a rough life her first year with rattlesnakes and cars so she has too many health problems to hunt.
> 
> My next question is does anybody know of any breeders within a reasonable driving distance from Athens? And what's a reasonable price for both Boykins and GSPs registered with a decent blood line?



I am not sure about Boykins but prices on shorthairs vary by quite a bit.  Got my first one for $300 and my second one for $800.  The second one has a better blood line but I couldnt care less about the blood line as long as you end up with a good dog.  Shorthairs are so good out of the box its hard to end up with a bad one.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Feb 26, 2012)

Another dog to think about is a field bred springer. I have had Boykin and labs and they both have their place. To me Boykins are just to dang small, but my goodness do some of them have some serious drive.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Feb 27, 2012)

91xjgawes said:


> . To me Boykins are just to dang small, but my goodness do some of them have some serious drive.



Too dang small for what? I got a 9 month old 35 lb ball of fire that would disagree with you.  and you'll be hard pressed to find a dog that will work harder and do as much at the same age.


----------



## bobman (Feb 27, 2012)

no doubt in my mind boykin or lab for your stated purpose

if you do a lot of goose hunting get a lab, however a boykin can definitely retrieve geese


----------



## Turkey Trax (Feb 27, 2012)

bobman said:


> however a boykin can definitely retrieve geese



yep and there is ice in the lake too so the misconception that they don't like cold water is out too.


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Feb 27, 2012)

There is no debate get a Boykin for sure and you won't regret it. Best dogs I've ever been around. Although I wouldn't mind having me one of those GSP's one day too.


----------



## sredd (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks everybody for the help. The Boykin has been approved by the other half so on to the next challenge.

Anybody have any breeder recomendations? Not interested in making an over night trip for one but a couple hour drive would be fine. Looking to hopefully get the pup towards May or so.


----------



## acurasquirrel (Mar 1, 2012)

I just picked up a male from Carey Knowles out of Mcrae a couple of weeks ago and have been impressed so far.


----------



## doedy5 (Mar 6, 2012)

Boykin, hands down!! I got a sweet little boy for Christmas and at 3 months he was already retrieving and since the weather has been so warm the last few weeks here we've been working on retrieving in the water and he does it like a pro. He is a hard worker/hunter when it's time to hunt but then around the house he is the absolute best cuddler and play mate!!


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 27, 2012)

*Boykin!*

Boykin,Boykin,Boykin!


----------



## jsav (Mar 28, 2012)

my boykin is suppose to be having pups somewhere around the 5th of april.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Mar 28, 2012)

jsav said:


> my boykin is suppose to be having pups somewhere around the 5th of april.



who are they out of? have the parents had all of their certifications?


----------

